# Bilder können nicht dargestellt werden



## das_element (15. August 2005)

hi,
ich habe gestern ca. 100 fotos mit meiner digital-kamera geschossen und habe diese nun auf meinen PC übertragen.
die ersten fotos sind alle einwandfrei, doch die letzten, ca. 25 bilder, können von der windows bildvorschau nicht dargestellt werden?!
kann es daran liegen, dass ich die bilder während der austauschs von kamera zu pc betrachtet habe?
falls es was hilft könnte ich auch mal ein solches bild schicken?!
die dateigröße is ungefähr gleich groß, wie bei den bildern die man anschauen kann
mfg
stefan


----------



## Joh (15. August 2005)

Schick mal eins!

webmaster@sunshineboard.de


----------



## das_element (15. August 2005)

ich kann das bild leider nicht verschicken
kA warum?
kannst du mir ne seite sagen, wo ich sachen uploaden kann, dann versuch ichs da mal...


----------



## turboprinz (15. August 2005)

HiHo,
hier im Board kannst du sie als Anhang angeben, dannwerden sie hier einfach Angezeigt.
Gruß der TURBOprinz

PS: Was hast du für ein system?schon früher mal mit so einer anzahl von bildern gearbeitet?


----------



## das_element (15. August 2005)

das mit dem anhang wusste ich ja, hab nur nicht gewusst ob ich das auch darf wegen traffic...
naja "kuckts" euch mal an
system müsste gut genug sein, wenn du das meinst...
und so etwas ist auch schonmal früher passiert, also bildverlust
eigentlich nur bei großer bildmenge...

ich bemerke gerade dass mein bild zu groß ist
bitte um internet seiten zum upload


----------



## turboprinz (16. August 2005)

HiHo,
dann benutze doch einfach ein Freeware Tool aller Irfanview um das Bild zu verkleinern(640x480 pixel bei 85% Quality JPEG)dann kannst du es einfach rein stellen. Ansonsten Screenshot und dann den Shot verkleinern und rein stellen.

Gruß der TURBOprinz --> Herr und Meister des "work a rounds"    ;-)


----------



## Joh (16. August 2005)

Melde dich einfach kostenlos bei gmx an!


----------



## das_element (16. August 2005)

Wenn ich die Datei mit IrfanView öffnen will, kommt ne Meldung:
_C:\ort\ort\datei.JPG: Can't read File Header ! Unknown file format_
und wie soll ich nen screenshot von dem bild machen, wenn es nicht geht?
Die Darstellung funktioniert ja nicht!
Wenn ich das Bild mit einem Doppelklick öffne (--> Windows Bild und Faxanzeige) dann steht da "Keine Vorschau verfügbar"

was soll ich machen, wenn ich bei GMX angemeldet bin?


----------



## Joh (16. August 2005)

das_element hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was soll ich machen, wenn ich bei GMX angemeldet bin?


  

Vieleicht ne mail schicken?

 :suspekt:


----------



## Leola13 (16. August 2005)

Hai,

die Fehlermeldung deutet daraufhin, dass der Header der Dateien defekt/nicht komplett ist.

Folgende Links beschäftigen sich mit diesem Thema und geben auch Hilfestellung, bzw. Programm Tipps.
Traum Projekt  und wannago 

Evtl. hilft dir auch das Programm PixRecovery oder eine anderes Foto Recovery Programm. Einfach mal Google. 

Bei 25 Bilder lohnt sich aber sicherlich der Aufwand mit einem Hex-Editor den Header wiederherzustellen. (Falls sonst nichts geht.)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## das_element (16. August 2005)

@Joh:
ich bin angemeldet und hab auch versucht es zu schicken, hat aber ned funktioniert!

@Leola13:
Danke für die Links und das Programm, werde das mal ausprobieren
aber wie soll das mit dem Hex-Editor gehen. Ich kenn mich da leider nicht aus.
Oder haben alle jpg/jpeg files den selben Header?

mfg


----------



## Leola13 (16. August 2005)

Hai,

soweit ich das weiss, bzw. nachgelesen haben ist bei allen JPEGs der Header gleich aufgebaut. 
Soll heissen : Die Grundstruktur ist gleich. Die von der Kamera mitgelieferten Exif Daten (Belichtung, etc. )sind natürlich verschieden.

.... aber schau dir doch mal in dem einen Link den Aufbau an, dann einee von deinen "heilen" Dateien und dann eine kaputte Datei. Wahrscheinlich siehst du dann eine Unregelmässigkeit, die du korrigieren kannst.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## das_element (16. August 2005)

ok
ich werde das mal vergleichen...
funktioniert der NEXT-Soft Hex-Editor 2000 5.0 ?
ich hab jetzt eine beschädigte datei damit geöffnet aber ich glaub damit kann ich nur vorhandene einträge bearbeiten aber keine neuen hinzufügen?

pix recovery hat leider nichts gebracht 

!!Das Problem ist zu 99% ein fehlender Header, da ich eine funktionierende Datei geöffnet habe und dort am Anfang die Kamera-Einstellungen stehen!!

[EDIT]
Ich habe jetzt eine halbe  :suspekt:  Lösung gefunden...
Ich habe mir das Programm PCI smart recovery runtergeladen und die kaputten Dateien da mal durchlaufen lassen.
Wenn ich nun die Vorschau der Bildes betrachte, also im Windows Ordner is alles korrekt dargestellt, öffne ich das Bild aber mit einem Programm, so wird es nur zeilweise ganz und mit grauem rand dargestellt, als wäre es nicht ganz fertig geladen worden ODER es ist ein teil eines anderen bildes mit drin?
ich bemerke ausserdem gerade dass sich die datei größe des einen bildes (mit grauem rand) verzehnfacht hat!  
[EDIT]

help!


----------



## Joh (16. August 2005)

Tut mir leid, die Datei ist total zerschossen.
Wird wohl nichts werden.


----------



## das_element (17. August 2005)

hmmm
schade... 
aber warum werden die bilder in der vorschau richtig dargestellt und im echten bild falsch?


----------



## SimonR (26. August 2005)

Das Problem hatte ich gerade auch : (

*Bei mir war das Ganze so:*
Weil ich mit einem schlechten Kartenleser (bei mir von Tevion) die Karten in den PC eingelesen habe haben jetzt manche Bilder das gleiche Problem wie bei dir: Die hinteren Bilder (die Bilder, die ich zuletzt geschossen habe) lassen sich nicht öffnen!
Das liegt scheinbar daran, dass manche Kartenleser nur Karten bis zu einer bestimmten Größe korrekt lesen und schreiben können.

Wenn man z.B. eine 256MB Karte in einen Card-Reader einlegt der Karten nur bis 128MB fehlerfrei liest, werden scheinbar die Fotos auf den ersten 128MB korrekt gelesen und auf Platte kopiert, die nun folgenden Fotos auf den hinteren MBs werden zwar auch auf die Platte kopiert und sind auch *.jpg Dateien - allerdings sind diese nicht öffenbar und völlig unbrauchbar.
Außerdem können bei den erfolglosen Lese- und Schreibversuchen eines Kartenlesers die komischten Verzeichnisse entstehen, riesige Dateien und seltsame Dateinamen...

*Das könnte helfen:*
Vergiss die Bilder auf der Festplatte, versuche lieber die Bilder von der Karte zu retten (z.B. mit dem kostenlosen Tool "PC Inspector Smart Recovery").
Falls du ein Kartenlesegerät verwendet hast, versuche mal ein anderes zu verwenden oder die Bilder über das USB-Kabel der Kamera (soweit vorhanden) zu übertragen

Hoffe mal, dass das hilft!

mfG,
Simon


----------

